# Idat



## nyyankees (May 10, 2010)

I am looking for any type of information on IDAT's, nuclearpalsty and/or 62267 and 62287. Need to get an idea of what I need to do if one of my Dr's starts billing these. Thanks.


----------



## rkmcoder (May 10, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

IDET (percutaneous IntraDiscal ElectroThermal annuloplasty) procedures (22526, 22527) are non-covered by Medicare, and thus non-covered by many other carriers.  IDET procedures heat the disc in an attempt to repair a tear.  The procedures that you mentioned - 62267 and 62287 - are percutaneous intradiscal procedures performed to aspirate material out of a disc for diagnostic reasons (62287) or to correct a bulge (62287).  The procedure that your physician probably wishes to start performing is the 62287 also known as percutaneous discectomy.  If your physician does wish to start performing the IDET procedures, then make sure your carrier contracts clearly state that these procedures are paid.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

